# July 30th Update



## Johnwashere

Just saw this on the tivo Reddit page:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/i0xuz4

*Stream 4K Firmware Update and Stream App Updates*








Hi All,

Along with the Pluto VOD update we released yesterday we are rolling out new Stream 4K device firmware as well as Stream App updates over the next week or so. These have a number of additional features and functionality in them as well as fixes and general improvements! We've detailed some of that information below:


Apps are now accessible from the Left Navigation Menu on the Stream App

Remote Control pairing and TV/Audio Improvements

Additional Dolby Atmos support

Fixes for flashing video playback in some apps

HDMI-CEC Improvements

Many additional fixes

We know many of you have experienced a number of these issues and we hope these releases are well received. One item I know you're also concerned about is the HDR issues - whilst the changes in functionality missed this release please rest assured we'll have those in another release shortly.


----------



## TivoJD

They appear to have locked out the developer options with the new update I received this morning. I had available before update and now I get developer options are not available for this user when I try to go into the developer menu option. Clicking the build just tells you that you are already a developer.


----------



## rczrider

TivoJD said:


> They appear to have locked out the developer options with the new update I received this morning. I had available before update and now I get developer options are not available for this user when I try to go into the developer menu option. Clicking the build just tells you that you are already a developer.


I guess they didn't like the community fixing issues on their own using the adblink method.

Maybe they've decided they'd like to keep the firmware buggy _and_ prevent folks from fixing some aspects on their own? Actually, the truth is that they realized folks like me aren't interested in sending them gobs of viewing data for them to sell.

I actually just received a second TS4K (after returning the first one almost 2 months ago), this one ordered from Amazon since dealing with TiVo customer service is such an ordeal. If this new update does indeed block the adblink access - which I used to correctly pair the remote to my TV and soundbar, since TiVo borked that on its own - _and_ the supposed fixes coming from TiVo undo it / prevent me from fixing it, I'm done with them. Enjoy processing yet another returned TS4K, TiVo. I'm guessing you're accumulating a nice stack you can sell as "renewed".


----------



## SugarBowl

In the guide, there is no longer a page break between the end of the Tivo+ channels and the Sling channels.


"Apps are now accessible from the Left Navigation Menu on the Stream App"
I don't see how to do this.


----------



## Alex_7

Did it fix the video flashing/flickering issue?


----------



## convergent

rczrider said:


> I guess they didn't like the community fixing issues on their own using the adblink method.
> 
> Maybe they've decided they'd like to keep the firmware buggy _and_ prevent folks from fixing some aspects on their own? Actually, the truth is that they realized folks like me aren't interested in sending them gobs of viewing data for them to sell.
> 
> I actually just received a second TS4K (after returning the first one almost 2 months ago), this one ordered from Amazon since dealing with TiVo customer service is such an ordeal. If this new update does indeed block the adblink access - which I used to correctly pair the remote to my TV and soundbar, since TiVo borked that on its own - _and_ the supposed fixes coming from TiVo undo it / prevent me from fixing it, I'm done with them. Enjoy processing yet another returned TS4K, TiVo. I'm guessing you're accumulating a nice stack you can sell as "renewed".


The update does have a lot more settings options related to the remote and looks like the ability to set TV and Audio settings. It made my old LG work again. I've not got the time today to try it on my Sony which was the one that never would work for audio in spite of all the great hacks from this forum.

But, the update broke streaming of MPEG2 so Channels DVR, HD Homerun, Emby and other apps won't stream OTA correctly. Channels has a work around, but the other apps I don't think do.


----------



## cybergrimes

Yeah it looks like in the remote/accessories setting, under the TiVo remote, there are settings screen to setup the TV and separately select an audio receiver. 
That's great actually, assume shouldn't need a workaround if that's the case.


----------



## WOT Time

TivoJD said:


> They appear to have locked out the developer options with the new update I received this morning. I had available before update and now I get developer options are not available for this user when I try to go into the developer menu option. Clicking the build just tells you that you are already a developer.


Yeah, me too. So I tried a reset and going back in to build, clicked 7 times then it's asking for a 4 digit pin. tried all the usual suspects like 0000, 0123, 1234, 9999 etc, no luck.
Someone suggested the first time might be setting the pin, but nope. 0000 was the first I tried and re-entering that gives me the same "Wrong PIN, try again" message. Oh, and 5 false attempts, denies you access for 60 seconds!
I'm fuming - anyone know what the pin is?


----------



## SugarBowl

Confirmed that my HDHomeRun with cablecard won't stream anything now thru the HDHomeRun app on Tivo Stream. 
Nest app still works.


----------



## TivoJD

WOT Time said:


> Yeah, me too. So I tried a reset and going back in to build, clicked 7 times then it's asking for a 4 digit pin. tried all the usual suspects like 0000, 0123, 1234, 9999 etc, no luck.
> Someone suggested the first time might be setting the pin, but nope. 0000 was the first I tried and re-entering that gives me the same "Wrong PIN, try again" message. Oh, and 5 false attempts, denies you access for 60 seconds!
> I'm fuming - anyone know what the pin is?


How about 8486 (TiVo on phone keypad)?


----------



## cybergrimes

rczrider said:


> If this new update does indeed block the adblink access - which I used to correctly pair the remote to my TV and soundbar, since TiVo borked that on its own - _and_ the supposed fixes coming from TiVo undo it / prevent me from fixing it, I'm done with them. Enjoy processing yet another returned TS4K, TiVo. I'm guessing you're accumulating a nice stack you can sell as "renewed".


Did you try to set one up after the update? I was able to program mine to IR control my Sonos Playbase earlier today using on screen selection. I had to do a factory reset first to wipe out the workaround programming I did a few months ago though (might have been another way to reset but this worked well enough)


----------



## cybergrimes

TivoJD said:


> How about 8486 (TiVo on phone keypad)?


I tried that earlier, no luck


----------



## convergent

cybergrimes said:


> Yeah it looks like in the remote/accessories setting, under the TiVo remote, there are settings screen to setup the TV and separately select an audio receiver.
> That's great actually, assume shouldn't need a workaround if that's the case.


I had trouble with TV remote configuration before and was a nightmare and never got it to control volume on my Sony. After the update, I've moved it back and forth between the older LG and Sony X900F a couple times and works great with volume control on both, and just required redoing the TV setting. So that is fixed. One oddity is on my LG it seems to be thinking my Sonos system is there and configures for it. To get rid of it, you need to go into scanning for that and then back out of it and it will lose the Sonos. Its not obvious. So the main show stopper for me has been fixed.

In addition to the MPEG2 being broken, I now also have when configured for 1080P 60hz, it has a red line down the right side of the display on my Sony. If I switch it to 4K 30hz, this goes away.


----------



## osu1991

Hopefully they've stopped this update from going out. I do use one on my old 1080p office tv for watching local OTA with an HD Homerun and streaming SiriusXM. I don't need it autoupdating and ruining the only acceptable use I've found for this. The other one I bought is still in a drawer


----------



## TivoJD

cybergrimes said:


> I tried that earlier, no luck


3000? internet search came up with that for android tv


----------



## cybergrimes

TivoJD said:


> 3000? internet search came up with that for android tv


Nope, also tried the build number for giggles


----------



## foghorn2

I said it here weeks ago Mpeg2 was being screwed around with by Tivo, now they killed it altogether. My 3 AirTv Minis have no issues with MPEG2, never did and Im sure never will. 

F Tivo
F Amazon Sticks

The AirTv Mini 4K and the upcoming Android dongles are/will be far superior.


----------



## SugarBowl

My audio has stopped working. Connected to an insignia tv. Tried rebooting the Tivo Stream and still no audio.


----------



## cybergrimes

foghorn2 said:


> I said it here weeks ago Mpeg2 was being screwed around with by Tivo, now they killed it altogether. My 3 AirTv Minis have no issues with MPEG2, never did and Im sure never will. The AirTv Mini 4K and the upcoming Android dongles are/will be far superior.


They didn't kill it. My MPEG2 DVD rips still work, maybe something to do with MPEGTS.


----------



## NashGuy

cybergrimes said:


> They didn't kill it. My MPEG2 DVD rips still work, maybe something to do with MPEGTS.


That would be my guess. The Amlogic S905Y2 chipset in the TS4K has native support for TS (MPEG transport stream) input. Apparently this firmware update did something to mess that up.


----------



## ctjameson

cybergrimes said:


> Nope, also tried the build number for giggles


Any luck on finding the PIN? I've tried a handful but gotten nowhere.


----------



## cybergrimes

ctjameson said:


> Any luck on finding the PIN? I've tried a handful but gotten nowhere.


No but I only tried out of curiosity, now that the audio can be programmed to the remote I don't have much need for it.


----------



## ptcfast2

FYI this update possibly breaks any form of surround sound audio decoding. I can't get surround sound to work anywhere anymore (it was working before the update) - only PCM audio in many apps.

And instead of black flashes on Plex I get white ones now! Lovely.

Coupled with locking us out of developer options (which was done *on purpose* - you have to go out of your way to do that in Android) I'm pretty pissed that they've taken such an obvious stance here.

What the heck even is this device at this point? It's still failing to do what it's supposed to do, and it's like they just twist the knife with each update.


----------



## spiderpumpkin

My Tivo stick hasn't updated yet. I do have all the Tivo apps and Google Play Store unnstalled with adb so hopefully that stops auto system updates.


----------



## osu1991

Tivopm reddit update.



Code:


https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/i0xuz4/stream_4k_firmware_update_and_stream_app_updates/fzxtv63/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf

Hi All, we've confirmed that the PIN lock on Developer Options was added and should not have been. To be clear, we will be removing the PIN code access to developer options and returning the device to how it worked previously. We're working hard right now on providing a fix as quickly as we can but to set expectations I don't know when that will be yet. As soon as I have more details I will report back.


----------



## ctjameson

osu1991 said:


> Tivopm reddit update.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/i0xuz4/stream_4k_firmware_update_and_stream_app_updates/fzxtv63/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf
> 
> Hi All, we've confirmed that the PIN lock on Developer Options was added and should not have been. To be clear, we will be removing the PIN code access to developer options and returning the device to how it worked previously. We're working hard right now on providing a fix as quickly as we can but to set expectations I don't know when that will be yet. As soon as I have more details I will report back.


Thank god. I literally just got another one for the bedroom today. This thing is a really killer STB replacement with TiviMate. I even have them set up to save recorded shows to the same network location so they're accessible from both boxes. I really didn't want to spend $150-200 for a Shield for that job and this thing really has the right amount of power to do what I need it to do.


----------



## riz

New Firmware Update to V9.0-4.1.6 and Dolby Atmos in apps status.

Hi all, pretty decent little $50 Android TV box but no Dolby Atmos and other Dolby Digital issues that I wanted to point out and ask when it might be fixed.

My setup: VIZIO 36" 5.1.4 Home Theater Sound System with Dolby Atmos | SB36514-G6, Tivo Stream 4K plugged directly into the Vizio HDMI input (this HDMI input bypasses my TV's ARC and other HDMI compatibility issues for a direct connection to the Vizio and what my Vizio soundbar supports). Default Audio settings (settings image below, also tried all sorts of combos nothing worked better). Audio Output results below were confirmed by my Vizio Remote which reports current audio format being used.

On to the Audio Output observations (Updates in NEW in Firmware Update V9.0-4.1.6):


Netflix: Dolby Atmos in Dolby Digital Plus <<< NEW in Firmware Update V9.0-4.1.6 (was DD+ only prior to update)

Disney Plus: Dolby Digital Plus

Amazon Prime Video: Dolby Digital Plus

Google Play Movies: Dolby Digital Plus

HBO Max: Dolby Digital

HuluTV: LPCM

Showtime Anytime: LPCM

YouTube Premium: LPCM

YouTube Movies LPCM


--------------------------------------------------------

FYI: Disney+ supports Atmos on Xbox One X and my thread on this topic at these forums: Tivo Stream 4K Audio Output issues & observations...


----------



## Ramsey_Steve

Well I got super excited after installing this update, as my stream4k at last could see my 5ghz wifi. Apparently it was previously unable to access DFS channels (channels 100-140), which was a problem, as my ISP locks their routers on channel 100. Logged onto 5ghz, I could speed test at a decent 150mbs vs the crappy 30mbs on 2.4ghz..
Alas, that only lasted for an hour or so. Now it's back to not seeing the 5ghz at all. Oh well, maybe with the next update.


----------



## gibby

Well this last update 4800 has fixed all my issues including all the remote control issues. My only problems now are features ...
I am hoping that one day i can access my tivo through the stream device instead of having to launch the tivo app on my phone and chrome casting to the tv..
and secondly would be storage...
this device is great for summer homes or rooms that are not reachable like my pool aera. everyone that comes over says wow you have a tv in the pool aera. and I say "I love my Tivo Stick!!"
My last issue would be privacy. Why Oh Why did they pick android... Google. the company that make all their money of our information.
I know there are not a lot of Microsoft fans our there in the consumer field but Azure IOT is the most secure IOT product on the market and is guaranteed security updates for 10 Years !!!


----------



## Moey

Does anyone know if the TiVo stream automatically updates the firmware or do you have to manually update it?
I unfortunately updated it and in addition to blocking developer options it also broke mpeg2ts decoding for tv streams I hope to god they release an update soon to fix this


----------



## rczrider

gibby said:


> My last issue would be privacy. Why Oh Why did they pick android... Google. the company that make all their money of our information.
> I know there are not a lot of Microsoft fans our there in the consumer field but Azure IOT is the most secure IOT product on the market and is guaranteed security updates for 10 Years !!!


Is there an Microsoft equivalent of Android?

There's a reason nearly all of these products (including Amazon, who has an ongoing and bitter pissing contest with Google) uses Android: it's free (ish, there are licensing fees with the Play Store and a few others, IIRC). Because Amazon has their own app store, it may actually be free to them.


----------



## Lenonn

ptcfast2 said:


> FYI this update possibly breaks any form of surround sound audio decoding. I can't get surround sound to work anywhere anymore (it was working before the update) - only PCM audio in many apps.
> 
> And instead of black flashes on Plex I get white ones now! Lovely.
> 
> Coupled with locking us out of developer options (which was done *on purpose* - you have to go out of your way to do that in Android) I'm pretty pissed that they've taken such an obvious stance here.
> 
> What the heck even is this device at this point? It's still failing to do what it's supposed to do, and it's like they just twist the knife with each update.


Why'd you buy a TiVo device if you want to get rid of the TiVo parts? Aren't there other devices you could have purchased?


----------



## shwru980r

Lenonn said:


> Why'd you buy a TiVo device if you want to get rid of the TiVo parts? Aren't there other devices you could have purchased?


Not sure why anyone is buying the Tivo Stream 4k when Amazon has the Fire TV Stick 4K on sale for $25.


----------



## spiderpumpkin

Lenonn said:


> Why'd you buy a TiVo device if you want to get rid of the TiVo parts? Aren't there other devices you could have purchased?


I've wanted an AndroidTV device for a while and I like being able to have a nice clean homescreen with only the things I want. I do have a Firestick but it has so much bloat that is hard to get rid of.


----------



## ptcfast2

Lenonn said:


> Why'd you buy a TiVo device if you want to get rid of the TiVo parts? Aren't there other devices you could have purchased?


I was attracted to the price, chipset, remote, and touted features. Unfortunately the device has failed to deliver on multiple fronts when it comes to basic functionality - delivering an audio and video signal to a connected display. With Android TV if I don't want to use the Tivo parts, I don't have to use them. That's what Android as an operating system is all about. Tivo locking away the only ways to make their device usable while they struggle to deliver half-baked firmware updates. Even with their admittance it was "accidental" there's no way that was not discussed internally as being added and either they didn't think the backlash would be as huge as it has been or they planned on adding it, decided to revert the decision, but that reversion never made it into the code. It's not just a "switch you flick" to disable this either as they had to go out of their way to do it.

Either way, Developer Options is a necessary thing for any Android device...and even more so if you plan to make sure an app ya know...works with said device for Q&A purposes.



shwru980r said:


> Not sure why anyone is buying the Tivo Stream 4k when Amazon has the Fire TV Stick 4K on sale for $25.


Because this device was more capable and more adaptable. For the price it was a great deal for a good remote, Android TV, and perhaps some cool Tivo magic baked in to improve Android TV stuff. They definitely baked their "magic" in, but it's raw on the inside and burnt on the outside.


----------



## tigercat74

shwru980r said:


> Not sure why anyone is buying the Tivo Stream 4k when Amazon has the Fire TV Stick 4K on sale for $25.


As far as I know, the Fire Stick doesn't have HBO Max, Peacock or Vudu. That is also why I moved away from Roku.


----------



## Akhaxton

shwru980r said:


> Not sure why anyone is buying the Tivo Stream 4k when Amazon has the Fire TV Stick 4K on sale for $25.


For me, because I like Android and despise FireOS.


----------



## keithg1964

shwru980r said:


> Not sure why anyone is buying the Tivo Stream 4k when Amazon has the Fire TV Stick 4K on sale for $25.


The ability to add an USB drive and move apps to/from it.


----------



## rczrider

shwru980r said:


> Not sure why anyone is buying the Tivo Stream 4k when Amazon has the Fire TV Stick 4K on sale for $25.


I agree with this sentiment unless you know the differences. For my parents? Fire TV Stick 4K, hands down. There's nothing anyone can say that's going to convince me otherwise.

There are advantages to the TS4K and _if_ TiVo can get their act together and work out the firmware, it's a better buy at $50 for a lot of people. If you have to ask why, you probably won't appreciate the differences.


----------



## oscarfish

shwru980r said:


> Not sure why anyone is buying the Tivo Stream 4k when Amazon has the Fire TV Stick 4K on sale for $25.


Maybe I'd rather have Tivo and Google track all my viewing instead of Amazon ..


----------



## mschnebly

rczrider said:


> I agree with this sentiment unless you know the differences. For my parents? Fire TV Stick 4K, hands down. There's nothing anyone can say that's going to convince me otherwise.
> 
> There are advantages to the TS4K and _if_ TiVo can get their act together and work out the firmware, it's a better buy at $50 for a lot of people. If you have to ask why, you probably won't appreciate the differences.


I have several different streamers and the Fire TV Stick 4K is a very close 2nd to the ATV4K. It always looks and sounds very good. Once you get used to the layout it's a breeze to use. Amazon has a cheap and really good product there.


----------



## shwru980r

oscarfish said:


> Maybe I'd rather have Tivo and Google track all my viewing instead of Amazon ..


Why?


----------



## shwru980r

tigercat74 said:


> As far as I know, the Fire Stick doesn't have HBO Max, Peacock or Vudu. That is also why I moved away from Roku.


I think you can side load those apps on the Fire TV.


----------



## gwrapps

Did TiVo halt this update? While removing developer access sucks, I am having CEC issues and I actually wanted to install this firmware update on one of my devices but when I try it says my device is up to date even though I do not have the latest.


----------



## osu1991

gwrapps said:


> Did TiVo halt this update? While removing developer access sucks, I am having CEC issues and I actually wanted to install this firmware update on one of my devices but when I try it says my device is up to date even though I do not have the latest.


Yes, tivopm replied in a post on reddit, that they had halted the rollout to fix the problems.


----------



## osu1991

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/i5isy1

Another update from tivopm



Code:


https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/i5isy1/developer_options_pin_code_fix_beta_testers_wanted/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf

Developer Options PIN Code Fix - Beta Testers Wanted

Hi All,

As I mentioned we've been working on fixes for all the issues you've given us feedback on. Today we're going to make available a fix for the Developer Options issue (Developer Options is restricted by a PIN code) to our *Beta* population. This is before it goes wider to the overall population.

We would love your feedback on this, if you'd like to be part of the beta, please pm me directly with your email address and I can get you invited to this and future betas.

We will be making this available to the wider population as soon as we can, but would like to make sure we have inputs from the beta community before we do this.


----------



## mattyro7878

I am gonna try vudu. Anybody know of an atmos title there?


----------



## mattyro7878

Vudu works with atmos. So it is definitely the apps and not the stream4k. If the app is tvo ready, atmos will work. Plus Vudu makes it easy to determine atmos selections.


----------



## Alex_7

new updates from a reddit post:

*Live TV from Pluto TV and Locast is now on Stream 4K, plus firmware fixes!*
_








This morning, the TiVo team enabled Pluto TV Linear (live TV) and Locast as 2 more fully integrated content providers on the Stream 4K platform! You can now find all your favorite Pluto TV and Locast live channels in the Stream experience.

For those users who haven't downloaded the Pluto TV or Locast apps yet, you can install both from the Play Store to do this please follow the steps below and enable it in your TiVo Stream app:
_

_Go to Android TV home -> Apps -> Get More Apps, search for and download Pluto TV
_
_Within the TiVo Stream app, you can select Pluto TV from My Streaming Services by going to TiVo Stream -> Settings -> My Streaming Services and selecting Pluto TV and/or Locast
_
_When first launching the Pluto TV or Locast app, you may be required to sign in or register, please log in as needed
_
_We also rolled out an updated firmware to 10% of the population that includes all the fixes from last month as well as fixes for the HDHomeRun/Channels DVR issues and Developer options issues. EDIT: the build number for this new firmware is v4896 Looking forward to any feedback you all have._


----------



## BillyClyde

So does this mean if you have a SlingTV subscription and you pair it with Locast that you’ll finally have a local Network option integrated into the TS4K’s Guide together and directly tunable? Are the Locast channels “recordable”?

This would be great if so, because the integration with Sling’s AirTV tuner for locals sucked and was essentially non-existent.


----------



## shwru980r

BillyClyde said:


> So does this mean if you have a SlingTV subscription and you pair it with Locast that you'll finally have a local Network option integrated into the TS4K's Guide together and directly tunable? Are the Locast channels "recordable"?
> 
> This would be great if so, because the integration with Sling's AirTV tuner for locals sucked and was essentially non-existent.


I think the Channels DVR software, that will run on a TS4K, can record from locast.


----------



## BillyClyde

shwru980r said:


> I think the Channels DVR software, that will run on a TS4K, can record from locast.


Yes it can. I am using Channels DVR. I'm curious if it can be integrated into the TiVo architecture of the TS4K's Stream app.


----------

